# State Bicycle Co - Undefeated



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with the Undefeated bike from State Bicycle Co? Or heard anything positive, negative about it?

I am considering purchasing the frame since I have a rather nice set of components on my current single speed bike. One of my requirements is the ability for the frame to take brakes.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

It looks like a serviceable aluminum frame. The geometry is fairly aggressive. It can take brakes, but it certainly isn't making like easy on you for it. No cable stop make running the rear brake a pain since the toptube isn't round. That means the normal aftermarket housing clamps won't work. That is to say, they won't work without significant customization, if they'll work at all. The clearances (both tires and toes) look pretty tight.

As with most things, the question is your application. I don't know anything specific about this brand, but there aren't any red flags going up looking at the specs, the shots, and the copy the company put up.

If it were me, I'd consider this for a "go-fast, high-impact-cardio, low-miles" training bike, or something to feel really nifty riding really fast to the bar on. Given the geometry, I doubt I'd consider this for putting in long rides or logging base miles. What are thinking your next project will be geared toward?


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Hey UrbanPrimitive, thanks for the thoughts. I am primarily a mountain biker racing in the single speed category. Even managed to win the overall title in the local 8 hour series in solo single speed this year.  

Of course I do a lot of training on the road, both geared and single speed, many of my rides being long (3-4 hours). I also do short hard rides, of course. 

Maybe you are right, the geometry is a bit aggressive. I am also looking at the Pake French 75 (also missing guides, but has round tubes ) and the Dolan FXE which is more of a street bike when paired with their more relaxed fork. The Dolan has guides for the brake cable. 

Since I race on a *rigid* single speed mountain bike, I am used to harsh, long rides, so I don't worry too much about aluminium bikes. But a twitchy cockpit, may be less fun. I have all winter to make up my mind. In fact neither the Undefeated, nor the Dolan are available in 52cm right now.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

No cable stops for the rear brake? Run full housing and use a pair of cable ties. Simple and clean.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

f3rg said:


> No cable stops for the rear brake? Run full housing and use a pair of cable ties. Simple and clean.


Yep, that is what I would have to do. Not so bad.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

If you're not going to ride on the track, I would advise getting something else. I rode around on harsh aluminum track bike for a while (Bianchi Pista Concept) and it was not fun on the streets. I ride a rigid SS MTB as a main bike as well, but that bike just was not fun.

I am currently riding a Wabi Classic. It is great for all types of street riding, including centuries. I highly recommend it. Good geo and very compliant for road riding. Also says clearance for 32's in case you wanted to go dirt road riding.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Thanks *palu* I appreciate the input.


----------

